# Interesting close up photos (1 photo per post)



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Vittorio Emanuele II Gallery*
_One of the upper sides of the octagon that sustains the dome._
Milano, Lombardia, Italy


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Palazzo dei Diamanti*
_The palace's facades consist of some 8,500 marble blocks carved to represent diamonds._
Ferrara, Emilia Romagna, Italy








source​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Church of Saint Charles at the Four Fountains*
Roma, Lazio, Italy









source​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*"Perseus with the head of Medusa" at the Loggia dei Lanzi in Piazza della Signoria*
Firenze, Toscana, Italy









source​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*One of the two "Riaces Bronzes (or Warriors)" at the National Archeological Museum of Reggio Calabria*
Reggio Calabria, Calabria, Italy









source​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*"Gate of the Paradise" of the Baptistry of Saint John*
_It's one of the gates of the Baptistry and consists of quatrefoil panels in gold and bronze created by a goldsmith in the 1400s. 
The gate is 6 meters tall and 4.60 large._
Firenze, Toscana, Italy








source​


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

Mexico City - Historic Centre by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

Mexico City - Palace of Fine Arts by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Fountain of the Four Rivers in Piazza Navona*
Roma, Lazio, Italy









source​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Pantheon*
Roma, Lazio, Italy









source​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Dome of the Metropolitan Cathedral of Saint Mary of the Flower*
Firenze, Toscana, Italy









source​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Facade of the Metropolitan Cathedral of Saint Mary of the Flower*
Firenze, Toscana, Italy









source​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Cathedral of Saint Mary of the Assumption*
Siena, Toscana, Italy









source​


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

*Palenque*
Mexico


Temple of the Inscriptions close-up by Casey Mirch, en Flickr​


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

*Frida Kahlo studio house in San Angel*
Mexico City
1930


Helix staircase with cacti, Diego Rivera’s studio, San Ángel, Mexico City by Paul McClure, en Flickr​


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

*Mexico City*
Reforma 432 and monument
Colonnier Arquitectos


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

please, everyone, visit this interesting page on instagram about architecture


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

200 east 83rd street new york 
















Upper East Side | 200 East 83rd Street | 149m | 489ft |...


another Stern throwback. http://www.skyscrapercenter.com/building/200-east-83rd-street/36717




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

Museo Jumex by theGzone, en Flickr


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

SOURCE​


----------



## AUTOMAT. (Jul 10, 2016)

Recently finished towers of the evangelists Luke and Mark. Antoni Gaudi's Sagrada Familia, Barcelona, Spain. (In the middle, the tower of the Virgin Mary, crowned by the morning star).


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

Catedral Metropolitana SOURCE


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

Mexico City - Santa Maria Morisco Kiosk by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------

